# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Cave Bookmark Two

## AdventurePages

### Latest WIP ###

Cave Bookmark Two

Here is my second bookmark of a cave this one as a tunnel with 2 ends, one open and the other secured with a door. Some walls are worked but most are natural. There is even a small room perhaps for guards protecting the entrance. 

Let me know what you think. 

I appreciate everyones comments and criticism. Thanks!

----------


## Adfor

Oh I just love multiple choice when in caves, you just never know what you're going to find.  :Wink:  Well done, AP!

----------


## roshanmessiah

I dont know what you are trying to do can you explain me?

----------

